# Arrow



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

New series started on Sky1 tonight, really liked the first episode with a nice twist at the end.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

ive recorded it, the trialer looked good on the tv so fingers crossed.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Loved it!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Recorded it too but not watched it yet


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

yea loved it as well


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Liked it too - bit edgier than other shows like it


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

recorded it too...trouble is so many shows coming back on to record and watch...Last Resort, Fringe, Walking Dead, Grimm, Falling Skies...etc etc....


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

Did anyone else think it was batman with a bow and arrow?


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

I thought it was pretty good. Loved the ending.
Used to the Green Arrow from Smallville though but this is a lot edgier than Smallville was.
Alex


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I've just watched and thought it was good! Looking forward to the next episode


----------



## coljshanks (Feb 7, 2010)

I just hope hope it lasts longer than some US series have in the past!! Watched it last night and have it on series link already!!
I would hate to see it only get a couple or seasons than get canned!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

i watched it , liked it , pleanty of fighting whats not to like ! that and his sisters fit


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

vroomtshh said:


> Did anyone else think it was batman with a bow and arrow?


Totally, with a team style violence


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I like it they seem to be going to the darker side of comic book heroes since the new batman films which makes it so much better and as for the talent that reporters mate joanna oohh yeah http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2679753/


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Been watching this. Anyone who likes this should try Nikita or Burn Notice


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

What do people think about this now it's a few episodes old? I'm still enjoying it, it's starting to get into things a bit more now.


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm liking it, got sky set to record it.

It's good how its telling you what happened on the island aswell as continuing with what's happening in the city


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah I like this as well, hope its not just a 1 series wonder!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah its a good series. Stories are developing now as well. As above good to see flashbacks of what went on on the island. Hope there is more.


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Really liking this program recording it.


----------

